# Blue Berry Diesel Bubble Hash



## buddogmutt (Apr 27, 2012)

from one came the other...im soooo high...lol..wish yall were here


----------



## green. mutant (Apr 27, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> wish yall were here




I doubt it once you realized my lung capacity you would quickly return me...


Looks great time to bust out my blender....


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 27, 2012)

I got the bubble bags for this seasons harvest!! I cant wait!


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 28, 2012)

green. mutant said:
			
		

> I doubt it once you realized my lung capacity you would quickly return me...
> 
> 
> Looks great time to bust out my blender....


 
got plenty....41g's


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to vape some of your hash right now!!!!


Guess ill have to settle for some of mine.  

:vap-red vapor: :vap-red vapor: 

:fly: soyyyyy Un perdedor



...get crazy with the cheese whiz


Im :fly:'n now shoulda finished the post first.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 29, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I want to vape some of your hash right now!!!!
> 
> 
> Guess ill have to settle for some of mine.
> ...


 

wish you could...its DDYNOMITE


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2012)

Love how the vape works for hash, such a bonus!
Enjoy you guys.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2012)

You have inspired me.  That looks absolutely great--good job!

I've got so much trim in my freezer.....and no hash.  I am thinking that I am going to have to get to making some.  It is supposed to be rainy and icky tomorrow.  Sounds like a good day to make hash.  Besides, I haven't even tried any in my vaporizer yet.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 29, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You have inspired me.  That looks absolutely great--good job!
> 
> I've got so much trim in my freezer.....and no hash.  I am thinking that I am going to have to get to making some.  It is supposed to be rainy and icky tomorrow.  Sounds like a good day to make hash.  Besides, I haven't even tried any in my vaporizer yet.


Now, you KNOW you can't make hash and not post pics, THG...


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 30, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> got plenty....41g's


i go thru 3-4g a day..give me 2 weeks that would be gone


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 30, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You have inspired me.  That looks absolutely great--good job!
> 
> I've got so much trim in my freezer.....and no hash.  I am thinking that I am going to have to get to making some.  It is supposed to be rainy and icky tomorrow.  Sounds like a good day to make hash.  Besides, I haven't even tried any in my vaporizer yet.


 
sounds like a great day for making some.....and thanks!!!


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 30, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> i go thru 3-4g a day..give me 2 weeks that would be gone


 

lol....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2012)

LOL is right.  While I can burn 3-4 grams of pot a day, I cannot even imagine going through 3-4 grams of_ hash_ a day...

This morning is cloudy and gloomy...lookin' more and more like a hash day.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 30, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL is right.  While I can burn 3-4 grams of pot a day, I cannot even imagine going through 3-4 grams of_ hash_ a day...
> 
> This morning is cloudy and gloomy...lookin' more and more like a hash day.


 
not of this hash...lol...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldnt think so either....a waste of hash even.


----------



## Lobstah (Apr 30, 2012)

that hash looks sweeeeet Mutt,  can i ask were did
    you get the bubble bags and what size microns bags,
    i really need to make some now....   your pics did it....
           thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2012)

I ran a smaller batch.  I can't wait to try some in the vaporizer.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 1, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I ran a smaller batch.  I can't wait to try some in the vaporizer.


 
i love it...and nice amout for a "small" batch...lol...gotta love the hash


----------



## buddogmutt (May 1, 2012)

Maine taught said:
			
		

> that hash looks sweeeeet Mutt,  can i ask were did
> you get the bubble bags and what size microns bags,
> i really need to make some now....   your pics did it....
> thanks


 
ordered over amazon...5gal 5bag system....microns are....205--160--120--73--25....


----------



## Lobstah (May 1, 2012)

thanks a bunch Mutt  your help is really appreciated ive got allot of keif and your post did it      thanks


----------



## buddogmutt (May 1, 2012)

Maine taught said:
			
		

> thanks a bunch Mutt  your help is really appreciated ive got allot of keif and your post did it      thanks


 
glad to help bro!!!


----------



## Lobstah (May 10, 2012)

hi mutt  just wanted to drop a note i just got the bubble bags from amazon the same as you show in pics....   thanks my friend  will be maken hash next week  thanks again


----------



## buddogmutt (May 17, 2012)

Maine taught said:
			
		

> hi mutt  just wanted to drop a note i just got the bubble bags from amazon the same as you show in pics....   thanks my friend  will be maken hash next week  thanks again


 
GREAT!...Be sure to post pics...id luv to see...


----------

